# avoir une raie dans le dos



## chinoisautodidacte

Bonjour, en lisant : 

_Ce grand jeune homme blond qui est tellement snob, il a toujours une fleur à la boutonnière, une raie dans le dos, des paletots clairs. _Proust, du côté de chez Swann.

Je suis perplexe devant ce ''une raie dans le dos'', cela relève de quelque chose de toilette je suppose, puisq'il est snob, mais je ne sais que ''la raie d'un zèbre'', la raie comme ligne de séparation de la coiffure. Puis je tape ''une raie dans le dos'' dans l'image google en espérant avoir quelques inspirations utiles, et j'ai plein d'images où un homme avec une raie (poisson maritime) tatouée dans son dos ! Bon, j'avoue qu'il est question aussi d'une sorte snobisme, pourquoi pas....mais c'est peu probablement la raie que voulait indiquer Proust....

Il s'agit de quoi en effet ? Merci de vos instructions...


----------



## JClaudeK

J'ai trouvé ça:
raie
*b)* _ANAT._ Sillon anatomique, ligne qui se trouve sur le corps humain. _Raie du dos._ ,,Sillon médian du dos`` (_Méd. Biol._ t. 3 1972). _Entre son corps et son vêtement sa chemise bâillait, je voyais toute* la raie de son dos*, dont la ligne se perdait vite à la courbure de sa taille_ (Flaub., _1reÉduc. sent.,_1845, p. 113).

Mais il serait étonnant qu'on voie la raie à travers le veston.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Cette raie dans le dos ne se voit que si on se tient bien droit, voire cambré. Je pense que Marcel veut renforcer l'aspect snob du personnage


----------



## plantin

Je pense aux vestes et manteaux de cette époque, avec couture centrale très apparente, ou même un pli creux style ulster-coat.
Voir ici (n° 686 par exemple) ou ici puisque ça se fait encore.


----------



## k@t

Il me parait un peu étrange d’évoquer un trait anatomique qui ne se voit que nu quand on décrit un personnage a priori vêtu. Je pense plutôt à ces deux possibilités :

- Un pli ou une fente dans le vêtement, c’est ce qui a été retenu par une traduction anglaise : _*with a fold down the back*_.
Marcel Proust: In Search of Lost Time "volumes 1 to 7" [Classics Authors Vol: 9] (Black Horse Classics)

- Une raie dans les cheveux à l’arrière du crâne. C’est ce qui a été retenu par une traduction espagnole : *una raya hasta la nuca*.
A la busca del tiempo perdido I

Pour cette dernière hypothèse, la formulation me semble un peu étrange, j’aurais plutôt dit quelque chose comme_ une raie à l’arrière du crâne_, plutôt que dans le dos, pourtant :
voir *ici*, page 137, 3e paragraphe.


> Je l’examinais : une "raie dans le dos" divisait derrière sa tête ses cheveux noirs et pommadés…


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

WOw Merci beaucoup à tous ! Maintenant j'ai bien compris et les imges que plantin donne sont fort explicatives


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Je pense aux vestes et manteaux de cette époque, avec couture centrale très apparente, ou même un pli creux style ulster-coat.


C'est exactement ce à quoi j'ai tout de suite pensé.


----------



## k@t

Je pense que la version espagnole est la bonne :


> D'autant qu'ils augmentaient leur raideur par leur coiffure, dite familièrement cul-de-singe. Elle comportait, essentiellement, une raie fort large, tracée droit, sans une hésitation, un arrêt, une bavure, à travers la chevelure, du front à la nuque.
> La tête, de ce fait, semblait projetée en avant. Plus, sur le derrière de l'occiput, les cheveux étaient rigides et solidement cosmétiqués, maintenus en place à grands coups de brosses dures, plus le propriétaire de cette raie pouvait se tenir pour satisfait. Vu de dos, dans la rue, un homme chic apparaissait ainsi, strié du haut en bas par la ligne de la raie, au-dessous des rayons dardés du chapeau de soie, par la lourde couture verticale du pardessus, descendant fort bas, presque jusqu'aux pieds.
> Historia


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Pour cette dernière hypothèse, la formulation me semble un peu étrange, j’aurais plutôt dit quelque chose comme_ une raie à l’arrière du crâne_, plutôt que dans le dos


La formulation de Proust est en effet inattendue s'il s'agit bien d'une raie capillaire. Dans ce cas, je me serais également attendu à _une raie *derrière la tête/le crâne/l'occiput*_, voire _une raie *dans le dos de la tête*_, plutôt que seulement _une raie *dans le dos*_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, le sens semble plutôt pencher en faveur de cette interprétation-là, une raie sur l'occiput pouvant en effet être passée pour snob, mais je n'écarterais pas pour autant le sens vestimentaire, d'autant plus que la suite parle justement de vêtements : _des paletots clairs_.


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> je n'écarterais pas pour autant le sens vestimentaire, d'autant plus que la suite parle justement de vêtements : _des paletots clairs_.


... et que ce document fait référence à une mode datant de 60 à 80 ans (1815-1840, coin supérieur gauche) avant l'époque des personnages de Proust.
Les deux pourraient cependant se concilier:
_"... un homme chic apparaissait ainsi,* strié du haut en bas* par la ligne de la raie, au-dessous des rayons dardés du chapeau de soie, *par la lourde couture verticale du pardessus,* descendant fort bas, presque jusqu'aux pieds."_


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> et que ce document fait référence à une mode datant de 60 à 80 ans (1815-1840, coin supérieur gauche)


Bizarrement, il n’y a pas d’images de cul-de-singe (enfin, du moins n’en ai-je pas trouvé) ; je n’ai trouvé que ça afin de donner à chinoisautodidacte une idée de ce à quoi pouvait ressembler cette coiffure.
Tu noteras que les deux sources écrites que j'ai citées sont postérieures et font état d’une mode contemporaine de la Belle Epoque, période qui correspond me semble-t-il au roman de Proust.
(Et s’il s’était agi du vêtement, Proust n’aurait-il pas dit *pli, soufflet, fente, couture*, plutôt que *raie* ?)
Sinon, un petit supplément :


> il a toujours une fleur à la boutonnière, une raie dans le dos, des paletots clairs ..." *Dans le dos suggests that this has to do with the man's back. But, if that is ... Not so, says Robert Burnand*, describing the coiffure know in the belle époque as the cul-de-singe
> Essays in French Literature


(Graissé par moi.)


----------



## Bezoard

Une autre occurrence de "raie dans le dos", en 1866, qui me paraît militer pour la coiffure ; un homme aux cheveux blancs était allé sans succès courtiser une dame qui l'éconduisit :
_Mais, deux heures après, cet adorateur obstiné revient, transformé, sonner à la porte de la courtisane. Il avait alors tout le système pileux du plus beau noir, un pantalon clair à sous-pieds, une jaquette trop courte, stick, lorgnon monocle, col cassé et raie dans le dos. _
Le Journal amusant

Un numéro d'Historia de 1952 décrit la coiffure en cul-de-singe :
_... et engoncés dans leurs carcans, lesquels leur montaient jusqu'aux oreilles et empêchaient les molles inclinaisons du cou, interdisaient les airs penchés et obligeaient tous les hommes désireux de plaire à tenir la tête haute, sans jamais fléchir. D'autant qu'ils augmentaient leur raideur par leur coiffure, dite familièrement cul-de-singe. Elle comportait, essentiellement, une raie fort large, tracée droit, sans une hésitation, un arrêt, une bavure, à travers la chevelure, du front à la nuque.
_
Armand Lanoux y fait allusion aussi :
_Les hommes sont en frac, col raide et cheveux en « cul de singe », la raie fendue du front à la nuque, le plastron amidonné. _
Amours 1900


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Et s’il s’était agi du vêtement, Proust n’aurait-il pas dit *pli, soufflet, fente, couture*, plutôt que *raie* ?)


Et s'il s'était agi de la coiffure, Proust n’aurait-il pas dit *nuque *(plus proche) plutôt que *dos *?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est vrai qu'on peut trouver cela mal choisi, mais j'ai cité plus haut un exemple qui me paraît aller dans le même sens et utilise "raie dans le dos". Par ailleurs, sur l'association de cette coiffure et du snobisme, voir ce bel article consacré à la raie, dans le numéro du 1er septembre 1911 de Nos élégances et la mode masculine :


> La raie de côté, qui se porte généralement à gauche, donne, paraît-il, de la douceur et de la poésie à un visage. Elle humanise les physionomies des capitaines de recrutement ; elle complète celles des garçons de magasin ; elle rend aristocratiques celles de tous les officiers de cavalerie. Mais, ne la blaguons, pas trop, cette bonne raie de côté, puisqu'elle est adoptée par presque tous les citoyens de France et d'Angleterre.
> 
> *On complétait jadis cette raie de côté par un autre sillon descendant jusqu'à la nuque, et placé au milieu. Cela s'appelait, sans noblesse, mais avec une grande vérité, le cul de singe. Cela vous avait un air assez alambiqué, précieux ; on sentait qu'un homme ainsi coiffé devait avoir un valet de chambre dans sa maison ; c'était très chic.*


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> Et s'il s'était agi de la coiffure, Proust n’aurait-il pas dit *nuque *(plus proche) plutôt que *dos *?


C'est en effet l'option retenue par la traduction espagnole que j'ai précédemment citée, sinon voir aussi mon message #5 et la blague mentionnée par Bezoard message #12 : manifestement, c’est ainsi que la chose pouvait être désignée à l’époque, voici deux autres occurrences :


> Son élégance est très « fin de siècle » : monocle et _*raie dans le dos*_, moustache soyeuse.
> Historia





> M. Muhlbacher, élégant géant qui portait la _*raie dans le dos*_ et des petits pardessus mastic à deux fentes
> Fils de Réjane


(Graissés, italisés par moi.)

Et même une définition, je crois que là il ne devrait plus y avoir d’ambiguïté :


> La _*raie dans le dos*_ partageant la chevelure en deux parties égales est également souveraine contre le scorbut. Mettons que c'était la mode, c'est plus simple.
> La marine


(Graissé par moi.)


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Et s'il s'était agi de la coiffure, Proust n’aurait-il pas dit *nuque *(plus proche) plutôt que *dos *?


Les cheveux ne poussent pas sur la nuque… À ce compte-là, je préfère encore _dos_ puisque cette raie est visible lorsque la personne est *de dos*.


----------



## plantin

La nuque du coiffeur n'est pas celle de l'anatomiste. 
Voilà ce qu'on obtient en cherchant "nuque rasée".
Cela dit, j'accepte bien volontiers de me rendre aux raisons des partisans de cette raie capillaire, et d'abandonner ainsi mon statut un peu pesant de "phare éternel" un peu légèrement à moi attribué par chinoisautodidacte.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

plantin said:


> j'accepte bien volontiers de me rendre aux raisons des partisans de cette raie capillaire, et d'abandonner ainsi mon statut un peu pesant de "phare éternel" un peu légèrement à moi attribué par chinoisautodidacte



Après avoir lu tout l'échange bien instructif, je change de cap comme vous, tout en vous rappelant que le titre ''phare éternel'' n'est moins un statut qu'on peut abandonner comme on l'attribue, qu'une qualification inhérente qui vous concerne imprescriptiblement


----------

